# Flossies okay for a 18 week old?



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi all,

My puppy has arrived! No photos yet! No name yet! She's a sweetie. :wub: Anyway, she is happily gnawing at a flossie. Are these okay for puppies her age?

Thanks


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

I was just thinking about you and your new baby girl :wub: Im so glad she arrived have you decided on a name?
Im not sure, but I think its okay as long as you keep an eye on her and the flossie. Congrats again! Cant wait to see the pictures


----------



## cknight (Jan 8, 2008)

Congrats on your new baby! Can't wait to see pictures of her. I have no idea about the flossies, hoplefully someone with experience can answer. Good luck with your bundle of joy.


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

WEEE!!!

SHE'S HERE!!! PLEASE UPDATE WITH PICTURES SOON! 

IMO Flossies are definitely fine for her to have. I give Coby flossies and he seems to be around the same age as your new puppy. He loves his flossies and would chew on them throughout the entire day if I don't take it away from him  But I did notice that if he chews on that, he doesn't really have that much of an appetite and won't really eat his food, so that is why I don't give him access to it 24/7 - I give it to him when he looks really bored or he has an urge to chew up things, it works like a charm to keep him off of everything else :biggrin: 

update soon please! hehe


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

LOL... I was just thinking of you and wondering if the puppy was home yet!!! Ohhhh, I can't wait to see pictures!!!! So tell us all about it.... did you just fall in love? Isn't Janet wonderful????? Details, we need details!!!

And yes, flossies should be fine!  I just wouldn't leave her unattended with one.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> LOL... I was just thinking of you and wondering if the puppy was home yet!!! Ohhhh, I can't wait to see pictures!!!! So tell us all about it.... did you just fall in love? Isn't Janet wonderful????? Details, we need details!!!
> 
> And yes, flossies should be fine!  I just wouldn't leave her unattended with one.[/B]



Janet is great and totally "real." I did fall in love with the fur baby immediately. The puppy hasn't received her name yet. We're deciding between Roxy, Nikki, and Noelle. We haven't taken pics yet. We will soon. She has a sweet little face and is very mellow so far. I think that we're all exhausted though. I didn't sleep too much last night and hubby is being very patient with me. 

Namless Puppy is soo cute, she makes this little squeaky noise and so far has been very good except for one little tiny accident in her crate. She hasn't caught on yet why I'm marching her out to the deck to her potty pads. She seems to hold it in fairly well, like for 5 hours so far. (I'm doing strict crate training even though it is killing me  because I want to take her out of the crate and play with her every five minutes.) She loves her flossie so that's kept her amused. That's the story so far. Pix will come soon.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm so happy for you and you new baby, congrats and can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> WEEE!!!
> 
> SHE'S HERE!!! PLEASE UPDATE WITH PICTURES SOON!
> 
> ...



My puppy's birthday was Nov 7. When is Coby's?


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

That is Max's birthday :biggrin: . Congrats on your puppy.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> That is Max's birthday :biggrin: . Congrats on your puppy.[/B]



Cool Birthday buddies!

Thanks! I'm thrilled with her! :chili:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Actually, I've not been a fan of flossies since Karli got about a 4 inch part softened and got it hung in her throat. Luckily, when this happened she came to me to let me know and I pulled it out. I prefer Bully sticks.



Joy


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats! I can't wait to see pics!!!!!!


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=552498
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe Nov. 10! Wow so close in age!! 3 days apart


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

> Hi all,
> 
> My puppy has arrived! No photos yet! No name yet! She's a sweetie. :wub: Anyway, she is happily gnawing at a flossie. Are these okay for puppies her age?
> 
> Thanks[/B]


We gave Moxie Flossie's at that age, BUT ONLY when we could supervise closely. And even though they are so ridiculously expensive, I continued to cut off the soft part because I got nervous that he could choke on it if he bit off too much. As with any type of chew...if you can supervise then I see no problem. 

But remember it IS a treat and it does have calories so I would not overdo it. When we gave it to him for a longer period of time it might have caused slight stomach upset. Moxie to this day has never finished one. I hear that dogs eat the whole thing in 5 minutes..Who knows with all his baby teeth pulled out now, maybe he will. But my friends maltese can finish one in a 10 minute sitting. This I've never seen.

Whatever you do decide to give..do NOT give Rawhide. I know that is not a good treat for them ever, at all.


----------

